# Shun 6in Deba knife



## kingbeast (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi, Does anybody know what a 6 inche Shun Deba knife is use for? I'm thinking of getting one but im not sure rather it's useful to have or not. Any commends from any cooks who had experience with knife would be appreciative. 
Thanks
KB


----------



## link138 (Nov 23, 2007)

i have shun santoku, and love the handle but as for if its useful. How much cutting do you do, a lot of intricate cuts it might com in handy


----------

